

Discovery in the Data Lab - adammonago
http://www.thoughtworks.com/insights/blog/discovery-data-lab-part-1

======
thefinalboss
I think this is the way forward and to take it a step further, iterative
exploratory data mining/analysis is the way to go(according to me).

There is a lot of value in getting a list of all the data you can gather,
having the business people explain it to the techies, putting your heads
together and coming up with ad-hoc queries and data cuts that provide any
insight. There is a disconnect between what data can be gathered which when
combined with existing metrics leads to a-ha moments.

Targeting works but in very complex/unexplored business ecosystems it might be
better to go rogue to get "quick wins".

